# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Маленький и Короткий Текст По-Русски - Рассказ что я писал.

## impulse

Здравствуйте, меня зовуть Aныл. Я ученик русского языка. Сегодня я хочу писать один маленький текст по-русски. Мой текст значит "Жаркая Погода". 
Сегодня днём я был дома, что был очень скучно.  Я смотрел один фыльм по телевизору а потом слушать музыку по радио. Ето фыльм был по-русски и я уже немного понимаю по-русски, поэтому понимать это фыльм был очень трудно.  Эта музыка тоже была скучно потому что звука радио был плохо. А потом я хотел уйти(идти) в парк. В парке там есть много людей.  Там есть много детей, женщин и мужчин.  я часта глять в это парк.  Этот парк не очень больший. Каждый раз я гляю там, я вижу одну красивую девушку и её собачку.  Я не знаю как её зобут.   
продолжение следует...  ::   *Я хочу сказать которые падежи я думал правильно. Если я писал неправильно, можеть быть, вы можете сказать мне* 
я был дома *: П.П.(отвачает вопрос - где?)*
Я смотрел один фыльм по телевизору - слушать музыку по радио *: В.П. (отвачает впрос - что?)*
понимать это фыльм *В.П. (отвачает вопрос - что?)*
я хотел уйти(идти) в парк *: В.П. (отвачает вопрос - куда?)*
В парке там есть много людей. *: П.П.(отвачает вопрос - где?)*
много детей, женщин и мужчин : *Р.П.* 
 я часта глять в это парк. *: В.П. (отвачает вопрос - куда?)* *: В.П. (отвачает вопрос - куда?)* *: В.П. (отвачает вопрос - кого?)*

----------


## iCake

Здравствуйте, меня *зовут* Aн*и*л (unless you think that your name is actually Аныл). Я *изучаю* русский язык. Сегодня я хочу *на*писать один маленький текст *на русском языке*. *Тема моего текста* "Жаркая *Погода*". 
Сегодня днём я был дома, что был*о* очень скучно. Я смотрел один ф*и*льм по телевизору*,* а потом слуша*л* музыку по радио. Ф*и*льм был *на русском языке**,* и я уже немного понимаю по-русски, *но* понимать это*т* фильм было очень трудно.  Музыка тоже была скучно*й* потому*,* что *качество звука было плохим*. _(I didn't quite understand what you mean with your original sentence, I guessed that you mean: the sound quality was bad)_ А потом я *за*хотел *пойти* в парк. В парке много людей. Там много детей, женщин и мужчин. *Я* част*о* *гуляю* в это*м* парк*е*. Этот парк не очень больш*о*й. Каждый раз *когда* я г*у*ляю там, я вижу одну красивую девушку и её собачку.  Я не знаю как её (This её is ambigious here, because it can refer either to the girl's name or to the dog's name) зо*в*ут.   
продолжение следует...  ::   Я хочу сказать которые падежи я думал правильно _(Another time I didn't understand what you want to convey with that)_. Если я *написал что-нибудь неправильно*, может быть, вы *скажите мне об этом?* 
я был дома - *дома is an adverb here, no cases for it then*
Я смотрел один ф*и*льм по телевизору - слушать музыку по радио *: В.П. (отвечает на вопрос - что?)* If you mean музыку and фильм then yes.
понимать это*т* ф*и*льм В.П. (отв*е*чает *на* вопрос - что?) - Yes.
я *за*хотел *пойти* в парк: В.П. (отв*е*чает *на* вопрос - куда?) - Yes В парке много людей: П.П. (отв*е*чает *на* вопрос - где?) - Yes
много детей, женщин и мужчин : *Р.П.* - Yes, много КОГО? 
я част*о* *гуляю* в это*м* парк*е*:  - отвечает на вопрос - ГДЕ   By the way, do the cases questions work for you? I thought they are useless for foreigners.

----------


## impulse

Thanks for the corrections. I will look them in detail. I just qucikly want to tell that, yes the cases questions do work for me. They help alot.

----------


## Paul G.

Вопросы полезны, но не в том смысле, в каком ты думаешь, iCake. Вопросы помогают запомнить падежи по смыслу, а не по ассоциациям, которые возникают у любого носителя.

----------


## impulse

No for me, it is not about remembering the endings. It is about how the case system works. I understand the questions becauce my native language also has a case system.

----------


## Inego

Adın Anıl mı?

----------


## impulse

да-Evet-Yes..ты говоришь по-турецки? ::

----------


## Inego

Sadece biraz!  :: 
Do you know any Turkish translations of Russian literature in electronic form available in the internet?

----------


## impulse

откуда ты знаешь турецкий-язык ? 
I will check it for you if there is a site available.

----------


## impulse

found this. I am at work.. does that help? Rus Edebiyatı | eKitap Bankası

----------


## Inego

Супер! Здорово! Спасибо! "Воскресение" Толстого и "Братья Карамазовы" Достоевского — что может быть круче?
А турецкий я не знаю, я его учил всего полгода, и было это 3 года назад, так что я уже почти ничего не помню. Учил его перед поездкой в Анталью — но он там почти не пригодился, все говорили на английском, немецком и русском  ::

----------


## impulse

I'm happy that it helps.  I wish I was able to read them in orginal Russian.  Did you like Turkey?

----------


## Inego

Of course we liked the experience, but what we saw was mostly the sea and the tourists and the food, we didn't see much Turkey or Turks. In the future we will definitely travel to Istanbul and I am sure THAT will be real Turkey.

----------


## impulse

Infact there are too many shades of life through out all Turkey. Little are rich some are middle class  and some are so poor. Istanbul has a cosmopolite structure and yes you can see all kinds of people there. So it will tell you about realy Turkey alot.

----------


## Inego

> I wish I was able to read them in orginal Russian.

 What can you say about this?  ::

----------


## impulse

What is that? It looks helpful  ::  Maybe I can build up some Russian vocabulary using that.

----------


## Inego

Well, if your goal is to learn as many words as possible, there certainly are more efficient ways for it. Parallel texts are mostly for jumping into reading in a foreign language even if you are a beginner and to quickly grasp "the feel of the language" which will make you more confident later when dealing with texts in that language. Of course, you can build a list of words from the book to remember, if you want.
The screenshots show "The hero of our time" by Lermontov in Russian and Turkish that I tried to align in Aglona Reader yesterday based on the link you gave me. It was difficult, since I forgot almost everything in the three years. I had to leave huge fragments as I didn't know or forgot most of the words building them. The page from the screeshots was one of the few which I managed to align to the fullest extent since there were relatively short phrases in it. Maybe you will have more luck in aligning since your Russian must be better than my Turkish  ::

----------


## impulse

Всем привет.  
Сегодня вечером я ещё раз хочу написать один короткый и элементарный текст на русском языке. это мое упражнение для русского языка.  Проконтролируйте, пожалуйста? 
Сегодня пониделник. утром я встал поздно, поэтому я завтракал быстро. Я ел сыр, яицо, мясо и мед и как обычно пил апельсиновый сок. Потом я ездил в банк, потому что я работаю в Банке. У меня было много работы. когда обеденный перерыв, я и мои друзья ходили в ресторан. Этот ресторан находится не далико из работы, это очень билизко но я давно не был этот ресторан. На обед, я ел суп, куриц и рис и пил яблочный сок. Мои друзья едам мясо, оващи и пил вишневый сок, обрикосовый сок и рерсиковый сок. это был очень вкусный обед. Ресторан был не дорогой-все был 800 рублей и офичанты были нежно - всем были счастливы.  А потом я и мои друзья шли в банк я встретил моего старшого друга.  Он сказал, "сколько лет, сколько зим, мы долго не видим друг друга" и пригламил меня на ужин. я конечно сказал окей. А потом я ходил на работе ещё раз. у меня было много работы.  
Большое спасибо за потраченное вами время.  ::

----------


## Inego

Сегодня пон*е*дел*ь*ник. Утром я встал поздно, поэтому я *по*завтракал быстро. Я ел сыр, я*й*цо, мясо и мед и*,* как обычно*,* пил апельсиновый сок. Потом я ездил в банк, потому что я работаю в Банке. У меня было много работы. Когда *был* обеденный перерыв (_или: На обеденном перерыве_), я и мои друзья ходили в ресторан. Этот ресторан находится *недалеко от* работы (_или: рядом с работой_), это очень билизко*,* но я давно не был *в* это*м* ресторан*е*. На обед, я ел суп, куриц*у* и рис и пил яблочный сок. Мои друзья *ели* мясо, ов*о*щи и пил*и* вишневый сок, *а*брикосовый сок и *п*ерсиковый сок. Это был очень вкусный обед. Ресторан был недорогой — *за всё мы заплатили / отдали* 800 рублей — и офи*ци*анты были *доброжелательные / внимательные*, всем *понравилось*. А потом*, когда* я и мои друзья шли в банк*,* я встретил моего *старого* друга. Он сказал, "сколько лет, сколько зим, *как мы давно не виделись*" и пригла*с*ил меня на ужин. Я*,* конечно*,* сказал "окей". А потом я *пошел* на работ*у* ещё раз. У меня было много работы. 
A nice story, and nice Russian!

----------


## impulse

Thanks alot for the corrections. Well some of the story  is real and some is imagination  just to use Russian words and Russian grammar. I am still not able to concrately use the cases. for instance I said я ходил на работе instead of я пошел на работу forgetting about the винительный падеж. But I feel like I am getting there  ::

----------

